# Meshuggah last night!!!



## hmmm_de_hum (Sep 6, 2008)

Finally got some pics of Frederiks' Axe FX's, i think some of shots came out awesome...

*plus* we got both of Haakes' drum sticks, our drummer has them now as he left for uni today so its an early birthday/leaving present for him 

on to the pics...

Me, very cold, wet and tired already......waiting for the sodding bus.





Finally get there and we get a few refreshments, while listening to Meshuggah on mates phone......how ghetto 




But on to the band shots, i didnt bother uploading photos of the support act, they were pretty bad IMO.
Eye spy with my little eye...(note i couldnt see a Vetta in sight near Frederik's rig, Marten's yes)
















Random guy who helped me get my glasses back when they fell off 












One of my favourite pics




...and an awesome one of Jens




My favourite 




Future breed machine




...and they're spent




3/4 of my crew for the night





Our pirate bounty


----------



## Shannon (Sep 6, 2008)

Wait a minute.....did Meshuggah switch from Line 6 to Axe FX? If so, I must be out of the loop.


----------



## thesimo (Sep 6, 2008)

mm looks like it, and 3 of em to boot...

Still see a pod xt pro over on the right though. I must try one of these axe fx units....


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Sep 8, 2008)

As far as i'm aware Frederik switched to Axe Fx's, where Marten is still with line 6 for his tones, there was a Vetta 2 and a pod Xt pro on his amp/rack side.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome pics! Looks like you guys had an awesome time!


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2008)

im going to see them tonight its going to be fucking amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## daybean (Sep 8, 2008)

man, i would have loved to be there, its been like 5 years since ive seen Meshuggah live. !!!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 8, 2008)

This gig was amazing.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Sep 8, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> This gig was amazing.



Where abouts were you man?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 8, 2008)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Where abouts were you man?



Stage right (Fredrik's Side) 2nd row from front. You look like u were quite centered.


----------



## Diogene303 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool photo's looked like a great gig .......


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't wait for them to come back state side. Saw them with Ministry. Fucking AMAZING show! It was also Ministry's last tour ever....which made the whole night that much better. The crowd was fucking INSANE!

Best memory of that show was my GF who'd never heard Meshuggah til that night: "Those are weird lookin basses!".....me...."Those are guitars......", her...."Oh!......oh...........damn." 

When they started playing they opened with Bleed, she just got bug-eyed and smiled for the whole damn set. You know you got a good one when they're hot AND they like Meshuggah


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Sep 8, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> Stage right (Fredrik's Side) 2nd row from front. You look like u were quite centered.



Yeah we managed to squeeze through to the front barrier as soon as they started Bleed, i was opposite Jens pretty much all night. Frederik doesnt move around much does he... Marten and Lovgren wandered over to the center a few times but Frederik stayed over to the right unfortunately.

Haake's sticks are now adorning our drummer's uni accomodation


----------



## Ror3h (Sep 8, 2008)

Seeing them tomorrow and hopefully on wednesday too, can't wait!


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2008)

theyr currently loading in, in the venue im seeing them tonight across the road from me right now!!


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome photos thanks for posting man!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG you were the guys who got both of the ticks?

Me and Tom (CapenCyber on SS.org), the 2 guys wearing the Cynic shirts, were really fucking close to you... I was a few rows back (in the pit for half the show) and he was in the front row a couple of guys to the left.

\m/


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2008)

Just in from the glasgow show.

Axe FX = fucking monumental tone. i felt like my soul was vibrating at one point.

I saw a pregnant girl in the crowd and wondered if the unborn child was wondering what the fuck was happening.

Absolutley the best gig ive been to better than the last time i saw them. Great set great sound fucking great faces from Jens

EPIC WIN


----------



## Shikaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Nick said:


> Just in from the glasgow show.
> 
> Axe FX = fucking monumental tone. i felt like my soul was vibrating at one point.
> 
> ...



+1 dude, awesome show 

Whereabouts in the crowd were you? I was wearing my ss.org t-shirt in case anyone recognised it. Was talking to a guy afterwards about Blackmachines too (noticed him with a BM shirt on).

Edit: Future Breed Machine to end with was amazing! Wasn't sure they were gonna play it but then I spotted Frederik's breath controller off to the side about half way through


----------



## Ror3h (Sep 8, 2008)

Shikaru said:


> Edit: Future Breed Machine to end with was amazing! Wasn't sure they were gonna play it but then I spotted Frederik's breath controller off to the side about half way through



Hehe FBM is probably the only song you can guarantee they will play, I've never heard of them not playing it. They always play it last too.


----------



## Nick (Sep 9, 2008)

Shikaru said:


> +1 dude, awesome show
> 
> Whereabouts in the crowd were you? I was wearing my ss.org t-shirt in case anyone recognised it. Was talking to a guy afterwards about Blackmachines too (noticed him with a BM shirt on).
> 
> Edit: Future Breed Machine to end with was amazing! Wasn't sure they were gonna play it but then I spotted Frederik's breath controller off to the side about half way through




was back left at the side (im 6'6 so i can see from anywhere!!)

i saw the guy with the blackmachine tshirt on actually id prob have said hi had i seen you in a ss.org tshirt.

did that guy own a blackmachine?


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Sep 9, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> OMG you were the guys who got both of the ticks?
> 
> Me and Tom (CapenCyber on SS.org), the 2 guys wearing the Cynic shirts, were really fucking close to you... I was a few rows back (in the pit for half the show) and he was in the front row a couple of guys to the left.
> 
> \m/



What do you guys look like, if i'd of known who to look out for then that would of been awesome. 

But yeah we got both of the sticks, had to wrestle with some fucking guy to get the other one


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2008)

i wanna hear recordings of fredrik with the Axe-FX... i wanna hear what kind of tones those things can mash out!

i really want one for it´s effects, but if the amp models on them sound good for low tunings and stuff like that, then that would be awesome as well! no more line 6! 

edit: it looks like the pod XT pro is for Løvgren´s bass, no?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 9, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i wanna hear recordings of fredrik with the Axe-FX... i wanna hear what kind of tones those things can mash out!
> 
> i really want one for it´s effects, but if the amp models on them sound good for low tunings and stuff like that, then that would be awesome as well! no more line 6!
> 
> edit: it looks like the pod XT pro is for Løvgren´s bass, no?



Might have been the Vetta underneath the Stage.

As im 100% certain that both guitarists were using AXEFX's


----------



## Nick (Sep 9, 2008)

i agree

their tone wasnt what it used to be with the vettas.

i cant describe what was better about it but it was just better!!

the end riff of perpetual black second was so heavy i thought i was going to explode.


----------



## Groff (Sep 9, 2008)

Ror3h said:


> Hehe FBM is probably the only song you can guarantee they will play, I've never heard of them not playing it. They always play it last too.



Meshuggah at their best!


----------



## megalex (Sep 9, 2008)

Well.. All I can say.. is that the Axe is awesome. Best damn piece of equipment I've ever bought. I thought it was all hype but its not! in a matter of seconds I got the heaviest tone I've ever owned with very little tweaking. I bet they are running 6 amps thats why there are 3 axes there that must produce an insane amount of heaviness since just running 2 amps in my axe shakes my room at real low volumes..


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2008)

i gotta get rich and get me some of that Axe-FX action... summer job, here i come again!


----------



## Shikaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Nick said:


> was back left at the side (im 6'6 so i can see from anywhere!!)
> 
> i saw the guy with the blackmachine tshirt on actually id prob have said hi had i seen you in a ss.org tshirt.
> 
> did that guy own a blackmachine?



He'd just ordered one apparently, when I asked he said it was only a 6-string though 

After last night I'm very tempted to start saving for an Axe-FX right now.


----------



## Ror3h (Sep 9, 2008)

The Manchester gig tonight was EPIC.

And yeah, these new Axe-Fx things (that I'd never heard of until recently, on this board) sounded MILES better than the Vettas, seriously. Fredriks lead tone seemed to engulf the whole venue, especially during Straws Pulled At Random.

Conclusion; I want an Axe-Fx!!


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 10, 2008)

>



I saw you guys!!  Notice anyone down the front in a Periphery shirt?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 11, 2008)

Can't wait till Saturday.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Sep 11, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> I saw you guys!!  Notice anyone down the front in a Periphery shirt?



Yeah man i pointed out your shirt to the rest of the guys, only the guy in the middle and me knew who Periphery actually are  

Shit, we were soo close to you then, yet didnt realise it...


----------



## Dylan S (Sep 11, 2008)

I am so jealous. I'm seeing them in October.

Can anyone give me an idea of a complete setlist? I've only been able to find ones when they were supporting Ministry so they weren't big setlists.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2008)

meshuggah needs to make a proper live dvd... and i wanna hear fredrik´s new rhythm tone! 

also, does he use the warbly delay effect much anymore? the one where he had a footswitch to modify the delay time?


----------



## Ror3h (Sep 11, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> meshuggah needs to make a proper live dvd... and i wanna hear fredrik´s new rhythm tone!
> 
> also, does he use the warbly delay effect much anymore? the one where he had a footswitch to modify the delay time?



Yeah he uses that all the time still. His lead tone sounded fucking HUGE though with the Axe-Fx, it felt like it was swallowing up the entire room. Much nicer than with the Vettas.


----------

